# papaya?



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

yes...

So I bought one two days ago, and honestly was not impressed (first time ever even seeing one xD) it's starting to grow on me though.

could the mice eat it? (not the rine or seeds, those are both gross and made me want to weep when I accidentally bit a seed and it tasted like magic marker)

I'm not even sure if it's a fruit or a vegetable.....


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello
You can feed the mellow fruit flesh without any problems.
Papaya is a sort of melon plant.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

They'd love the seeds! The fruit's a little more iffy. It's really easy to feed too much of any wet, sweet food to mice. They tend to overindulge and get wet, sticky, nasty poops. :/


----------



## tillyandapril (Aug 6, 2013)

I feed my mice dried papaya treats sometimes and they seem to enjoy them. I never really give them fresh fruits because they spoil before my mice get around to eating them.


----------

